# Whoa training a pointer?



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I live in Fargo and have a 9 month old GWP. I have had him in the field and is doing great and is pointing nice, and holds ok but would like to find someone who can help me train him to whoa.. I am new to pointers so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bontop, it's been a long day so names have left me but you might try this. There is an outstanding NAVHDA group in Fargo that trains regularly. You might be able to get the lead you need from the GWP breeder at Harwood or Casselton. Like I said, can't remember the names, but you might have to look up kennels to get it.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, I purchased him from the guy in Horace. (Team Wirehair) and I have been training him myself so far and would like to keep it that way. I am just looking for someone that has done it before and has the tools to do it to give me a hand.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

bontop2 you can teach your dog to whoa start with before you let them in our out of a kennel our house tell them whoa make them wait a few seconds then let them move just increase the time slowly they will learn that whoa means stand there and wait. Good luck


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its a very easy thing to teach they learn it quick.

Dont teach it or use it around birds do it in the yard with no birds.

Keep in mind WHoa has two functions stopping the dog in a dangerous situation and when you teach the dog to honor others points.

Basically you should use a long check cord attached to the collar and then routed around the waist so you can gently pump the dog up to a standing postion if it tries to sit, wrap the check cord around the waist so that the cord is to the front of the loop before going off the back of the dog. Kind of hard to describe.

when you give the command at first the dogs not going to understand, and will continue to move so you will have to pick the dog up and place it back in the exact spot it was in when you gave the command and repeat the command. This is very important dogs understand place.

do this gently but firmly dont say anything but WHOA when you replace the dog to the exact spot he was when you gave the command

to place the dog back in his spot

If you are right handed grab the collar with your left hand and slip your right arm under the dog just in front of his rear legs until his body is touching your bicep, lifting him resting his weight on your arm this way is easier on you and him.

Use a outstretched raised palm ( like a cop stopping traffic) with the verbal command after he understands both commands alternate between verbal and just the hand signal

always release with a gentle tap on the head and a verbal OK

I like to do the training in the yard with just 4-5 drills each day then when they understand it walk the dragging the checkcord and surprise them with the command several times (2 or 3) each exercise run, make sure you can step on the check cord when you give the command and always place the dog back in the spot you whoaed him at if he doesn't stop IMMEDIATELY

its also useful for hosing dogs off when they roll in horse manure :wink:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

There is an excellent series of videos on youtube if you search whoa training it should bring it up.The trainers in the video utilize a whoaing tree and also show how to tie the half hitch knot around the dogs waist using a check cord like Bobm was talking about.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Get a 55 gal plastic barrel. Tie a snap to about 1 ft of line and drill a hole in barrel lip and tie the line to it. Stand dog on barrel and snap it to his collar. Say Whoa and shake the barrel a little with your knee while styling him up and repeating whoa in a calm voice. If he jumps off let the barrel knoack him around a little, I even roll it into them(attack of the barrel. Stand it back up and put him back up on top and shake a little and say whoa. Do this a few days then add a bird boy out in front with his back to the dog about 20 ft with a live bird hidden from the dog. Say whoa a few times softly then louder and have bird boy release bird. as bird flies off calmly say whoa a few times then pet him up good and lift him off the barrel and put him up. After a few weeks of this you should have a stylish dog on whoa. I have done this with hundreds of pointing dogs. Pic included to show you it works.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

why do you want to train "whoa"? Most of the versatile guys I work with don't. Through repetition and no commands dogs learn that busting and creeping are not acceptable. you can't reward your dog for poor behavior though.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

ND4LIFE said:


> why do you want to train "whoa"? Most of the versatile guys I work with don't. Through repetition and no commands dogs learn that busting and creeping are not acceptable. you can't reward your dog for poor behavior though.


I train "whoa" so my dog will whoa. Meaning, she will stop when I say whoa. For her it doesn't have anything to do with birds.

Your right, wild birds will teach a dog not to creep.

Brad


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

Brad N said:


> ND4LIFE said:
> 
> 
> > why do you want to train "whoa"? Most of the versatile guys I work with don't. Through repetition and no commands dogs learn that busting and creeping are not acceptable. you can't reward your dog for poor behavior though.
> ...


To stop my dog in its tracks I teach Halt/down. on a flat out run I can put him on his belly with either voice or whistle for long distance. Its submissive and he can't see.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

every versatile guy I know trains whoa and you dont want the dog to lie down on the command

its principle uses are teaching honoring and keeping the dog safe


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

lying down on point is fine by me, someone was just telling me of a kurzhaar that does it at a one of the local navhda chapters, I quess its really neat to see.

must not be a german thing to not teach whoa, must be regional. Anyway "halt" for safety, silence for pointing.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a 5 yr. old GWP and taught her the "whoa" 2 yr. ago so it is possible to teach an old dog a new trick. I basically did it the same way I taught her to "stay" and "down". Now she recognizes "whoa" as easily as the rest. I'll send her out on a retrieve and call "whoa", she will stay in that position until I tell her "O.K." or get'em. On the way back from the retrieve I'll yell "whoa" and have her stay until I again release her. These are just 2 examples of how I use it. It also is required when sneaking up on honey holes and the most important use is safety.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

nice picture looks cold :wink:

as to age of dog if you train a dog when its young you can train something new at any time in the future.

I prefer to train whoa after the dog has atleast one season of hunting under his belt


----------

